# Digging on me and my clothes?



## Shainabee (Jun 15, 2009)

My 3 1/2 month old French lop Miley constantly digs on me!
She won't do it to bare skin that I know of, it has only been done to areas that are clothed thankfully.

DOes this mean anything?
How do I stop her from her?

I put her in her cage for time out when she does it because i don't want her to keep doing it because eventually it does hurt.


----------



## crystal (Jun 15, 2009)

my girl lulu does this a little bit... mainly on my feet strangely. I'm not sure why but you are not alone! 

someone else might be able to help us... 

I'm not sure if rabbits respond to punishment type things like time out... hopefully someone can help us with that too!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 15, 2009)

I think rabbits just like to dig on cloth or almost anything. I have one who constantly trys to dig up the floor


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 15, 2009)

Bayou does it on my clothes when he wants attention. Any other time he just digs in blankets for the sake of digging I suppose.

Try redirecting her attention, or clapping and saying NO! very firmly. Or petting her.


----------



## KimberlilyKC (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep, Kiwi does this for attention, too. Usually when I'm standing; he wants me to come down to his level so we can hang out together.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 15, 2009)

We have 1 or 2 buns that dig at you when you stop petting them. They'll be all relaxed on your lap, practically asleep, and if you take a hand off to change the channel with the tv remote, the eyes pop wide open and they act like, "HEY! What's the deal?" Dig, dig, dig, dig...until we start to pet them again. At that point, I considered my self a thoroughly admonishedbunny slave!


----------



## christav86 (Jun 15, 2009)

my Lola does this too, I've partly solved it by giving him a t-shirt that he can dig to his heart's content. He usually does it when I'm standing, and wants me to pay attention to him. Sometimes I give him a few towels, and he goes to town digging them, especially if I spread them flat on the floor. He digs until he seems happy with their placement. Maybe give her some kind of cloth for her to dig on?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 15, 2009)

Poe will do it when he's sitting on my desk with me while I'm typing. He loves to dig and nibble at clothes. I don't want him to get used to doing it, though, because sometimes he nips a bit of skin with the cloth. We distract him with a towel or blanket he can dig and nibble on instead.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 15, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> We have 1 or 2 buns that dig at you when you stop petting them. They'll be all relaxed on your lap, practically asleep, and if you take a hand off to change the channel with the tv remote, the eyes pop wide open and they act like, "HEY! What's the deal?" Dig, dig, dig, dig...until we start to pet them again. At that point, I considered my self a thoroughly admonishedbunny slave!


ROFL Bayou does this when I'm on the computer. He'll hop up on the bed and if I stop petting him to type, it's like I've done him some sort of awful injustice.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 16, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We have 1 or 2 buns that dig at you when you stop petting them. They'll be all relaxed on your lap, practically asleep, and if you take a hand off to change the channel with the tv remote, the eyes pop wide open and they act like, "HEY! What's the deal?" Dig, dig, dig, dig...until we start to pet them again. At that point, I considered my self a thoroughly admonishedbunny slave!
> ...


Well, we do live to serve, right? :biggrin2:


----------



## Baby Juliet (Jun 16, 2009)

Many of my rabbits do that just before they do a #1 or #2.


----------



## anneq (Jun 16, 2009)

All my rabbits do this, especially the girls...I think since they are the champion diggers, it's just something they feel the urge to do more than the boys. I'd imagine spaying then would modify this, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Shainabee (Jun 16, 2009)

That is exactly is! It makes sense now haha, she does it when she wants attention. She does do it mostly whenever I stop petting her or she wants me to start haha.

What a little stinker she is haha


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jun 16, 2009)

Spirit loves to dig at the corners of my room at the carpet..she has made many a hole that I didnt discover until there was a bare spot where the carpet used to be..I didnt think that she could actually pull the carpet up with her nails but by golly she proved me wrong..I didnt know that I could let them dig at a towel or old t-shirt I'll have to try that next..I thought they would try to eat it or something..definitley going to see if that will help...learning new things everyday around here =)


----------

